# Blow toads.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Down thru the years I've caught my share offem but never kept any. What do they taste like?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Taste pretty durn good to me.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Chicken of the sea. Taste almost as good as sea monkeys love'um


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

wd,you just keep on catchin' and make sure to put'em in my bucket,don't go getting all curious now! i always tell 'em"if you don't knowhow to eat them things they'll kill'ya!"


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Well, so far, three answers and not a one worth the powder it would take to blow my ass off. Keepem coming. They can't get any worse without answering the question.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mild, firm and very tasty. Tastes like fish...


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tried my first last year, will not throw back anymore.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Chop em heads , skin em , gut em, coat em with some corn meal, dip em and fry em in some hot oil... Make sure the phone is off the hook and enjoy with some fresh coleslaw and hush puppies. You will swear you are eating fried chicken. Now iffin ya got caught too many blow toads, hook ur phone back up and call me. I will take care of any left overs..lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

better than herding cats thats for sure........


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I hope this does not get me in any trouble. But some may know about Sport Fishing Magazine and their April issue. Well this is an article that came out of next months issue. "The catch of a lifetime," says Cecil Schmeckenberg of Albany, NY, referring to his magnificent 13oz Northern Puffer. The fish struck a Dirty Maggot Fly on a 20lb tippet and required nearly an hour to land, claims the angler


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Well, so far, three answers and not a one worth the powder it would take to blow my ass off. Keepem coming. They can't get any worse without answering the question.


Tastes like puffer. If you gotta know any more specifics, you're just gonna have to answer the question yourself. 

Damn fine, and not the least bit poisonous...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Tastes like puffer. If you gotta know any more specifics, you're just gonna have to answer the question yourself.
> 
> Damn fine, and not the least bit poisonous...


 Well, make that 4 answers not worth a damn. Course from you I didn't expect anything else. I can fully understand that when you haven't tried one, you don't know what they taste like. I asked because I haven't and was curious.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

To be fair, a fisherman asking other fishermen what fish tastes like isn't a question that one could expect to be answered without a decent helping of sarcasm.

Fry some up and find out for yourself. 

Asking about equipment/rigging/technique/location/strategy/presentation is one thing, but asking for others opinions on _taste_? It's completely subjective. Ask the right person and they'll tell you monkey brains are terrific.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Well, make that 4 answers not worth a damn. Course from you I didn't expect anything else. I can fully understand that when you haven't tried one, you don't know what they taste like. I asked because I haven't and was curious.


I have tried them, but I wasn't dumb enough to ask on an internet forum what they taste like. Really, when you are curious about stuff like that, it's about as simple as putting it in your mouth and chewing, and the rest just happens.

Obviously, I just learned what to expect from you.



dudeondacouch said:


> but asking for others opinions on _taste_? It's completely subjective. Ask the right person and they'll tell you monkey brains are terrific.


You, sir, are a MF'ing sage. I never really expected that such things would need to be spelled out, but cheers to you. :beer:

Of course, that's 5 answers that aren't worth a damn.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Chillled monkey brain. Probably not as good as monkey on stick.

I have baked, sauteed and fried blow toads fillets. Very non oily tasting and mild. I am serious, if you fillet the meat off the back bone, fried it, you would swear till you turn blue, it was chicken. Like any mild tasting fillet, you sautee in some butter, add some blackening season, grill some fresh zucchini, serve with some rice pilaf. Best toad, u ever eaten.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thank you kind slur solid7. You just confirmed what I've said since the early 60's. A snow bird will never live long enough to be able to tell you how many toes he has. That's with his sandels on..


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

AL_N_VB said:


> Chillled monkey brain. Probably not as good as monkey on stick.
> 
> I have baked, sauteed and fried blow toads fillets. Very non oily tasting and mild. I am serious, if you fillet the meat off the back bone, fried it, you would swear till you turn blue, it was chicken. Like any mild tasting fillet, you sautee in some butter, add some blackening season, grill some fresh zucchini, serve with some rice pilaf. Best toad, u ever eaten.


now yer making me hungry!!!!got some toad in the freezer,gonna have to start thawing and getting the flour ready YUMMM!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Thank you kind slur solid7. You just confirmed what I've said since the early 60's. A snow bird will never live long enough to be able to tell you how many toes he has. That's with his sandels on..


No problem. You insulted 4 people in one thread. It's the least I could do.

Besides, if you're that old, no point in trying them now.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for the answers. I enjoyed it.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sometimes getting a "pile on" thread going is a hit or miss affair...

You're a good sport, even if I do sense you're a cranky old goat. 

Have fun, and we'll see you the next time around


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thankee kindly there solid. You stay on the boards, you hear. As long as you keep postin, I'll always have fresh fodder.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

opcorn:lulzopcorn:


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Dumb question: Are we talking oyster toads or puffers?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

puffer fish


----------



## LKSalty (Jun 19, 2007)

They taste great pan fried if they are at least 8" long. Throw the small one back and keep those over 8". They also keep well if frozen.

The challange is cleaning them. You clean them the way you do catfish, EXCEPT YOU NEED LEATHER GLOVES IN BOTH HANDS, an old sharp knife, a pair of old pliers to grip the skin and pull towards the tail. Their skin is like 80 grit sandpaper like a big shark. 

Good Luck.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Darn WD you don't know what a Sea monkey is or what a toad taste like. You need to get your butt out of them hill's....... What does Chicken taste like? Alligator?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Bronze. I can tell you what turtle, eel, snake, possum. whistle pig, ****, bear and a host of other varmits taste like, and after 50 years you'd think I'd have tried blow guts. We jest ain't got enough of them that swims up here to the mounteens to make it worth while to cotch and cleanum. And that goes fer octupussy and squid. Ain't never et one of them either.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> And that goes fer octupussy and squid. Ain't never et one of them either.


You can kill 2 birds with one stone, and munch on the bait while you're fishing for the puffers.

That's progressive thinking, for you.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

*blow toads*

They are a very firm, mild tasting fish. Taste closer to chicken than fish. Very easy to skin, just hold the head with a glove or rag and cut straight down behind the head to the bottom skin, then turn knife toward the tail and fillet to the tail and keep on going. The fish will flip over and you then fillet out the top. This is one all one motion and takes seconds. Then you just clean him up buy removing blood line and wings etc.


----------

